# anatomical structure



## raposo1 (Nov 16, 2011)

Does anyone know what anatomical structure does the Thoracic Aorta become the ABD aorta?
Also @ what structure does the common iliac become the Fem-pop?

whitney raposo-cpc
raposowhitney@yahoo.com


----------



## bkiesecker (Nov 16, 2011)

for the most part your aorta has 4 part.

Ascending aorta= aorta segment coming out of the aortic valve till it starts to curve
Aortic arch = top curvature of the aorta
Thoracic aorta = first segment coming out of the aortic arch and heading down and away from the heart  As the aorta cross throw the *diaphragm* it changes to the abdominal aorta 

Abdominal aorta from diaphragm down to the iliac arch

Abdominal angiography is typically a image of the aorta just above the renal and down to the iliac arch 

The external iliac changes to the femoral artery as the artery pass over the *femoral head of the femur   *

hope this answers all your questions


----------



## raposo1 (Nov 18, 2011)

Thank you!:d


----------



## raposo1 (Dec 2, 2011)

It does thank you so much... Was wondering if you new any answers from my two ? i posted. 1) when does the remote download for a icd device begin? 2) does the Dr always need to document a patients chronic condition to get "credit" for it....

thank you

whitney Raposo-CPC


----------

